# Do You Want To Stop The Impeachment?



## Joe Bruno (Oct 25, 2019)

You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things

1`)Vote to expel Nancy Pelosi

2)Vote NO on the impeachment

Using Twitter or email is the easiest way


----------



## Penelope (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> 
> 1`)Vote to expel Nancy Pelosi
> 
> ...



No! read my signature.  The Constitution of the US is more imp. that tramp.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 25, 2019)

There will be no impeachment, but expelling Pelosi and several others  along with an accompanying deportation order would be the right thing to do.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 25, 2019)

Picaro said:


> There will be no impeachment, but expelling Pelosi and several others  along with an accompanying deportation order would be the right thing to do.



The House will impeach, what the Senate does is up in the air.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 25, 2019)

The last thing Pelosi wants to do is put vulnerable democrats up for an impeachment vote in an election year. It would ensure a majority win in the house, expansion in the senate and 4 more years of Trump.

For a party that wants to get rid of Trump they're doing all they can to help him get reelected.


----------



## Jets (Oct 25, 2019)

Not at all. I want the HoR to call for impeachment vote. Let’s get our elected reps on record. The votes will support impeachment.

If the Senate wants to acquit, that’s up to them.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> 
> 1`)Vote to expel Nancy Pelosi
> 
> ...




No.  I want the impeachment to happen.

and then I want the HUMAN SCUM conservatives all over the country to be dealt with as the murderous traitors they all are.


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 25, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no impeachment, but expelling Pelosi and several others  along with an accompanying deportation order would be the right thing to do.
> ...


As long as the House is controlled by Democrats....nothing they do is legitimate.
They're simply trying to coverup criminal activity by the Obama Administration.


----------



## sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> and then I want the HUMAN SCUM conservatives all over the country to be dealt with as the murderous traitors they all are.



if you mean '_sold out_' then>


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2019)

What Impeachment..........................I haven't seen a vote have you................

Just because they call it an Impeachment doesn't make it so................3 ring circus behind closed doors...........Barnum and Bailey show..............


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 25, 2019)

I say bring it on!  Great way to get Trump reelected in 2020.


----------



## Mousterian (Oct 25, 2019)

The testimony of Taylor will surely guarantee an impeachment, There are enough Republican Senators who are still honorable men, and who understand the gravity of the President's actions.
And then there's the idiots who tried to 'storm' the House. History will judge them harshly.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> What Impeachment..........................I haven't seen a vote have you................
> 
> Just because they call it an Impeachment doesn't make it so................3 ring circus behind closed doors...........Barnum and Bailey show..............


I heard that the impeachment inquiry was because of a disgusting video.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > What Impeachment..........................I haven't seen a vote have you................
> ...


Seems like I've heard that story somewhere before.  Wonder how that country is doing now.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 25, 2019)

I wonder if democrats are too stupid to realize the same people they want to vote on impeaching the president are the same ones they are keeping out of the "secret room" where this testimony is happening. 

It's hard to get a vote for impeachment when you lock everyone out.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> I wonder if democrats are too stupid to realize the same people they want to vote on impeaching the president are the same ones they are keeping out of the "secret room" where this testimony is happening.
> 
> It's hard to get a vote for impeachment when you lock everyone out.



there are 50 appointed (R)s on those committees sitting right there asking questions with equal time.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...


Yes and it says we the people


----------



## Oddball (Oct 25, 2019)

playtime said:


>


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

<ahem AGAIN> Jitss617 

*Republicans say Trump impeachment probe is happening in 'secret,' but 47 GOP lawmakers have access*
Nicholas Wu, USA TODAY Published 2:53 p.m. ET Oct. 24, 2019
[...]
Out of the 432 total members of the House, 103 members sit on the House Intelligence, Foreign Affairs, and Oversight Committees, of which 47 members are Republicans.
[...]
Republicans say Trump impeachment probe is happening in 'secret,' but 47 GOP lawmakers have access

no wonder trump loves the poorly educated long time.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

playtime said:


> <ahem AGAIN> Jitss617
> 
> *Republicans say Trump impeachment probe is happening in 'secret,' but 47 GOP lawmakers have access*
> Nicholas Wu, USA TODAY Published 2:53 p.m. ET Oct. 24, 2019
> ...


 They are denying people in the house from sitting in on the deposition which is been a common occurrence except for this one ,,  they even used to ask questions Democrats are not allowing it . 
I wonder why


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...


I want to see it for the excitement-the Democrats are just using it for political purposes though. We probably won't see one. Shucks.


----------



## beautress (Oct 25, 2019)

a     


playtime said:


>


Well, shades of Foul-mouthed Rashida Tlaib.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> 
> 1`)Vote to expel Nancy Pelosi
> 
> ...


So you don't even want to know what all the evidence is or even wait until all the evidence is gathered. You just want the impeachment voted down regardless of what the evidence may reveal.

You're such an obedient trump cock holster, I'm sure trump will reward you greatly.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not at all concerned with the impeachment, beyond its ability to show the Democrats for the totalitarian assholes they truly are.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > <ahem AGAIN> Jitss617
> ...


Liar, Republicans in the hearings are asking questions.


----------



## Zander (Oct 25, 2019)

Please do it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I’m sorry they kicked 50 out the other day.. lol what did they ask?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...



After three years there is no evidence.  Schiff is making it up as he goes.

I'd say Republicans should break off all relations with the Democrats, but I doubt they have the spine to do that.


----------



## Joe Bruno (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...




The Constitution specifies: "The President may be impeached for "Treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."

Show me the evidence for that.
You forgot about "innocent until proven guilty"?

You are ignorant.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> 
> 1`)Vote to expel Nancy Pelosi
> 
> ...


----------



## wamose (Oct 25, 2019)

Impeachment is a waste of time and money and it is demeaning the office of the Presidency. It's also obstructing our government from functioning at a crucial time in history. It illustrates how clueless Democrats have become. As far as Pelosi goes, it's up to the American people to elect a  Republican majority in the House. No RINOs please. That way we get rid of Pelosi as speaker and allow Trump to do the work of the people. It also helps us avoid becoming another failed socialist state.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


If you were American, you would have known the 50 they kicked out were not on the committee and were not allowed to be there. Not a day goes by you don't reveal you're not American, comrade.


----------



## beautress (Oct 25, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...


Your DNC operatives are on their last leg. They now will either have to leave the country or face the music. And unless you're carrying their bags, bon voyage to the creepy critters who've tried to destroy the American Constitution but will go out denying the truth.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Umm they are congress men and woman, that represent America and you don’t kick them out unless you have something to hide.


----------



## beautress (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The full House determines when an impeachment hearing will go on in the past. Schiff has tried to obfuscate that with his secrecy shit and you are helping. He better fly right or get outta Dodge.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Bruno said:
> ...


Trials determine guilt or innocence. We have gotten there yet, trump cock holster. We're still in the investigation stage.

As far as his crime, he confessed to soliciting a foreign national to help his own campaign...

_"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
... which is also an abuse of power, an impeachable offense.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Have your hearing you can’t impeach Trump on that transcript and you can’t impeach Trump on what you think he’s thinking or state department workers unhappy with how Trump handles his business


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Time and time again, you demonstrate you don't know how Congress functions, comrade.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not always. There have been judges impeached where the full House did not vote on holding an inquiry.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 And you think it committee hiding things from Congress is how America operates Lol if this was 1790 you would have been  tarred and feathered


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> 
> 1`)Vote to expel Nancy Pelosi
> 
> ...


Impeachment is inevitable.

Get used to it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...


Good we are begging you


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 25, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...


You get right on that.  Please


----------



## wamose (Oct 25, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...


Lets see exactly how stupid the socialist-communist party has become. Go ahead and impeach. And when you're done making asses of yourself, hand it off to the media and let them have their shot. It's all so predictable that it's boring.


----------



## miketx (Oct 25, 2019)

playtime said:


>


For what, liar?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> ...


 Question is will the grand jury put Obama in jail and for how long


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> 
> 1`)Vote to expel Nancy Pelosi
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me?  Trump has to go.  Now Trump is going to go after his political rivals by politicizing the justice department?  Is this really happening?



The investigation began after an Australian diplomat reported that George Papadopoulos, a Trump campaign foreign policy aide, was bragging that Russia obtained email “dirt” on Trump’s political rival Hillary Clinton weeks before Russia’s hack of the Democratic National Committee’s servers became public.

Papadopoulos learned that Russia had such information from Maltese professor Joseph Mifsud, though he has continued to push a conspiracy theory that the academic was actually a CIA plant trying to frame him and, by extension, Trump.

The former campaign aide’s defense lawyers acknowledged that Papadopoulos “lied, minimized, and omitted material facts” to the FBI about his foreign contacts, including about when he had learned from Mifsud that the Russians had information to share about Clinton. Papadopoulos was the first Trump campaign aide to plead guilty and cooperate with prosecutors.

After Trump fired Comey in 2017, the Justice Department appointed Robert Mueller as special counsel to then oversee the investigation.

Mueller found evidence that Russian government officials worked to help Trump win the election — and that the Trump campaign welcomed the assistance. But Mueller did not find enough evidence to determine whether Trump campaign officials were involved in a criminal conspiracy with the Russians. He also found several instances of potential obstruction of justice by Trump and his administration into the investigation.

It’s been widely concluded that Russia was responsible for hacking the DNC servers in 2016 and leaking stolen emails to benefit Trump. But the president and right-wing websites has continued to push a conspiracy theory that cybersecurity firm CrowdStrike, which the DNC hired to investigate the hack, falsely accused Russia and instead was the one behind the hack as some sort of elaborate cover-up.


Trump calls CrowdStrike a Ukrainian company, even though it is based in California and was co-founded by a Russian-born U.S. citizen. The conspiracy theory is part of the current Trump-Ukraine scandal in which Trump asked Ukraine’s president to investigate CrowdStrike in addition to his political rival Joe Biden.

Though the Justice Department is meant to be independent, Barr has been seen as someone who tries to win Trump’s favor and do his bidding through the agency he leads. Before joining the Trump administration, Barr expressed skepticism about the Russia investigation. 

Earlier this year, Barr wrote a misleading summary of Mueller’s findings and held a news conference on the investigation’s conclusions, characterizing them as favorable to Trump, before the report was released to the public. The attorney general also testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee about his handling of the Russia investigation in which his answers were often combative.

The new criminal inquiry into the origins of the Russia investigation will likely lead to the further politicization of the Justice Department.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2019)

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Mueller found evidence that Russian government officials worked to help Trump win the election — and that the Trump campaign welcomed the assistance. But Mueller did not find enough evidence to determine whether Trump campaign officials were involved in a criminal conspiracy with the Russians. He also found several instances of potential obstruction of justice by Trump and his administration into the investigation.

It’s been widely concluded that Russia was responsible for hacking the DNC servers in 2016 and leaking stolen emails to benefit Trump. But the president and right-wing websites has continued to push a conspiracy theory that cybersecurity firm CrowdStrike, which the DNC hired to investigate the hack, falsely accused Russia and instead was the one behind the hack as some sort of elaborate cover-up.

Trump calls CrowdStrike a Ukrainian company, even though it is based in California and was co-founded by a Russian-born U.S. citizen. The conspiracy theory is part of the current Trump-Ukraine scandal in which Trump asked Ukraine’s president to investigate CrowdStrike in addition to his political rival Joe Biden.

Though the Justice Department is meant to be independent, Barr has been seen as someone who tries to win Trump’s favor and do his bidding through the agency he leads. Before joining the Trump administration, Barr expressed skepticism about the Russia investigation. 

Earlier this year, Barr wrote a misleading summary of Mueller’s findings and held a news conference on the investigation’s conclusions, characterizing them as favorable to Trump, before the report was released to the public. The attorney general also testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee about his handling of the Russia investigation in which his answers were often combative.

The new criminal inquiry into the origins of the Russia investigation will likely lead to the further politicization of the Justice Department.


----------



## Joe Bruno (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's what I thought. YOU HAVE NO EVIDENCE.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Bruno said:
> ...


Trump likely broke federal bribery laws this week while talking to White House staff: Ex-prosecutor



> President Donald Trump has come under heavy fire for suggesting that he will pardon government officials who break the law in the process of constructing his border wall.
> 
> But it may be worse than that. As former federal prosecutor and law professor Randall Eliason wrote for the _Washington Post_, Trump’s actions could run afoul of federal anti-bribery statutes.





> This more recent offer of pardons for breaking the law to build the wall probably would not constitute obstruction of justice, because it is not connected to any official proceeding,” wrote Eliason. *“But offering a pardon for such illegal acts could easily violate the federal bribery statute, 18 U.S.C. 201*. That law makes it a crime to give, offer, or promise ‘anything of value’ to a federal public official to influence the official in the performance of an official act or induce the official to violate his or her lawful duty.”



Next question


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Suuure, comrade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This must be the first time in U.S. history only committee members had access to a hearing, right?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Congress has always sat in on any of the hearings 
It’s cool.. not looking good for democrats.. we keep winning


----------



## miketx (Oct 25, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


When are you going to layout the charges with proof instead of this usual he said she said lies you are famous for?


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Bruno said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Yeah, prolly a good idea for you to keep your head buried as far up Trump's ass as possible.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Functions.............LOL..........bad use of the word...........Congress is useless these days.

But enjoy the show............all it is......

Your Mueller time worked so well............now a hail marry because you keep losing.....The transcript of the phone call is out there...........only a nimrod would think it is evidence of jack squat.

But continue..........whining is all the left have anymore..........nothing else.....and a hashtag resistance clown show as candidates.


----------



## miketx (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you don't want to show the evidence, instead, you smoke and spin like always?


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL 

Uh, no, they haven't, comrade. Here's just one example...

*Issa escorted out of Benghazi deposition*

_Former House Oversight Committee Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) tried to crash former Hillary Clinton adviser Sidney Blumenthal’s deposition before the House Select Committee on Benghazi on Tuesday.

Issa marched into the closed-door deposition and remained inside for about a minute before he was escorted out by the panel’s chairman, Rep. Trey Gowdy(R-S.C.)._​
Yet another instance where you prove you're not American.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Huh? What do you mean, my Mueller time?

As far as the phone call transcript, that's prima facie evidence that will be used to impeach Trump.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yeah............and if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his butt when he jumped.

Nadda.................but with poor poor Biden..........yeah Quid Pro Quo there...........and not illegal.

But so called trials in Congress aren't a Real Court of Law............and currently they are the laughing stock of the whole world.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 25, 2019)

Intolerant said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Bruno said:
> ...



The fact that the only reason you voted for trump is because you wanted to say "fuck you" to decent people reflects rather badly on you.

You are, as your posts prove, just an ignorant, vile, loathsome, deplorable piece of shit.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


LOL

You're completely demented. 

There's no evidence this impeachment inquiry is the laughing stock of the world. In fact, in America alone, a clear majority want Trump impeached and convicted.

Other than posting that bullshit, the rest of your post was devoid of any relevant content.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2019)

Picaro said:


> There will be no impeachment, but expelling Pelosi and several others  along with an accompanying deportation order would be the right thing to do.



The Far Right thing to do.  Do you even know that you're a fascist?:


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


3 years of this drivel from you and your kind.............30 million and the resources of the Federal Gov't and you still are getting your butts kicked......

This is a bunch of monkeys throwing shit at a wall hoping something sticks and nothing more..........Nobody cares about your BS anymore...........but you go on saying.............Oh we Got you now Mr. Mueller.........BTW.........the testimony from Mueller at the end was PATHETIC.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


3 years from us??

More derangement.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Where you been for the last 3 years.............Played Jumaji and wound up in an alternate Universe or something........

Really.............you are that dumb......or is this your prescribed method of trolling by direction.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Issa is the president? Huh


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



It's............very difficult to ............ believe u........ when your grammar is..................far..............and ..............away from basic........ English.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


But you voted for somebody without an American birth certificate


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Awe.............shucks.......................

Which part of the last.................3 ..................years ..............did you ..................miss........................Mueller time seems a bit......................well...................confused.................


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Bruno said:
> ...


You aren't gonna like the result.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 25, 2019)

wamose said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Bruno said:
> ...


Wishful thinking will not save you.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Bruno said:
> ...


They won't even seat one.


----------



## Augustine_ (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> 
> 1`)Vote to expel Nancy Pelosi
> 
> ...


Most of the country wants Trump impeached and prosecuted.


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 25, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Lol poor little democrat haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Interesting lol


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Deranged dumbfuck, Mueller wasn't _us_. Mueller is a *Republican*, who was appointed by a *Republican*, who was filling in for another *Republican* who recused himself, who was appointed by a *Republican* president.

Your brain is like mush to not know that.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2019)

I support impeachment.  However, the risks that Trump will act irrationally if he is impeached, and before the Senate acts should concern all of us.

I'd much prefer that Sec. 4 of the 25th Amendment be used to take way his power as command-in-chief.  trump has already proved he will do* anything *to protect himself.


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 25, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


RussianBot, Issa was a Congressman who was not allowed in a closed hearing; just like the 50 who had to be removed the other day for the exact same reason.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Birfers are such idiots. But funny, I'll give them that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Mueller was a useful establishment clown..............didn't even run it but a figurehead ....

How did it go.......hmmmm........in the end the Libs were singing Crocodile tears weren't they........

And now another Clown show.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What a stupid response.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You didn’t answer my question


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> I support impeachment.  However, the risks that Trump will act irrationally if he is impeached, and before the Senate acts should concern all of us.
> 
> I'd much prefer that Sec. 4 of the 25th Amendment be used to take way his power as command-in-chief.  trump has already proved he will do* anything *to protect himself.


I’d probably try to expand your education before 2020, trump is your president for a very long time.. you can’t impeach because you lost.. you are no longer in the 2nd grade lol


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


It went as good as anyone could hope for with Mueller getting to the truth, which was his job. Still, you're deranged to _think_ he's on the left or that his investigation was because of the left. 

You're not playing with a full deck. Nothing but jokers.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Shits the forum's Russian bot. 

Dumbfuck....

*Q: *_Issa is the president?_

*A: *_Issa was a Congressman..._​


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> [QUOTEtbaj="Jitss617, post: 23363625, member: 71708"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL

Shits the forum's Russian bot. 

Dumbfuck....

*Q: *_Issa is the president?_

*A: *_Issa was a Congressman..._​[/QUOTE]
Thank you. I was worried for you lol


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I support impeachment.  However, the risks that Trump will act irrationally if he is impeached, and before the Senate acts should concern all of us.
> ...


----------



## wamose (Oct 25, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Jesus and Mariano Rivera are the savers, Qdog, and don't forget it..


----------



## Joe Bruno (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Are you retarded?


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No. Are you a Birther?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> Joe Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you a retard?


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Bruno said:
> ...


Asked and answered, comrade.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 25, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> As long as the House is controlled by Democrats....nothing they do is legitimate.
> They're simply trying to coverup criminal activity by the Obama Administration.



Quoted for truth. The RICO violations alone warrant jail terms for the majority of the Democratic Party's officials, as well as the many govt. employees at all levels actively aiding them in their criminal activities.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 25, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> I wonder if democrats are too stupid to realize the same people they want to vote on impeaching the president are the same ones they are keeping out of the "secret room" where this testimony is happening.
> 
> It's hard to get a vote for impeachment when you lock everyone out.



There is no 'testimony', they're just desperate to get all the innuendo and specious stories straight, is all. That will take forever, since there are a lot fewer dumbasses around who take the fall for their criminal acts.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 25, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no impeachment, but expelling Pelosi and several others  along with an accompanying deportation order would be the right thing to do.
> ...



Rubbish. Thomas Jefferson would do that, the Founder of the Democratic Party himself. Stick to cutting farts in the back seat of the Red clown car and getting the homos horny.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > <ahem AGAIN> Jitss617
> ...



them thar rules have been written years ago.  by (R)s.

now it's not good to follow the rules.

i wonder why.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

beautress said:


> a
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> ...


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> You can help. Contact your representative in the House of Representatives and tell them 2 things
> 
> 1`)Vote to expel Nancy Pelosi
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



actually they did not.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

Joe Bruno said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Bruno said:
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SHOWING the evidence takes place at the TRIAL in the SENATE.  right now, the 'cops & prosecutors' are preparing for the TRIAL in the SENATE where guilt or innocence is proven.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



i'm willing to bet abuse of power, obstruction, & perhaps dereliction of duty.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



actually it was.  donny finally admitted it too, so he can have his dc hotel infomerical. 

HA! he sold himself out for that one.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Oct 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On point, something the trumpanzees won't, and in most cases can't offer a rebuttal to the following:

"I support impeachment. However, the risks that Trump will act irrationally if he is impeached, and before the Senate acts should concern all of us.

"I'd much prefer that Sec. 4 of the 25th Amendment be used to take way his power as command-in-chief. trump has already proved he will do* anything *to protect himself."


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 25, 2019)

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You are pretty funny lol


----------



## miketx (Oct 25, 2019)

playtime said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Pathetic. I asked you for proof, not speculation. But speculation is all you cockroaches have, isn't it?


----------



## Picaro (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> You are pretty funny lol



They're hysterical. lol 

And this one is batshit stupid to boot.



Wry Catcher said:


> On point, something the trumpanzees won't, and in most cases can't offer a rebuttal to the following:
> 
> "I support impeachment. However, the risks that Trump will act irrationally if he is impeached, and before the Senate acts should concern all of us.
> 
> "I'd much prefer that Sec. 4 of the 25th Amendment be used to take way his power as command-in-chief. trump has already proved he will do* anything *to protect himself."



Somehow these loons still think they' have a shot at winning in 2020. lol TDS is a real injury.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



i'm spot on & you know it.  for 5 solid years tribblehead droned on that obama was kenyon born - sent 'investigators to hawaii too, didn't he?  then prest-o change-o he does a 180.   what's funny is how y'all CONtort yerself into bending over to defend putin's bitch.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



what's pathetic is you think i am part of congress, who's constitutional obligation is to find & present it to the public.  oh hey now that a judgement came that they are fully & constitutionally able to get the full unredacted mueller report - that might help speed that up.

it ain't lookin' good... not good at all for donny, froo froo.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You are pretty funny lol
> ...


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



& yet you cannot refudiate any links i post.

huh-  funny dat.


----------



## miketx (Oct 25, 2019)

playtime said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


What's pathetic is a lying pos like you that always back the fake news BS even when they know it's fake.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Russia Investigation
*Published* 1 hour ago
*Federal judge rules congressional Democrats can have access to Mueller grand jury material*
*Fox News Flash top headlines for Oct. 25*
Fox News Flash top headlines for Oct. 25 are here. Check out what's clicking on Foxnews.com

A federal judge ruled Friday that the Democratic-led House Judiciary Committee can have access to redacted grand jury material from Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s probe.

The judge in the case, U.S. District Judge Beryl Howell, gave the Justice Department until Oct. 30 to turn over the redacted portions of the grand jury material sought by the committee.

Federal judge rules congressional Democrats can have access to Mueller grand jury material


----------



## miketx (Oct 25, 2019)

playtime said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


More twisted media bullshit.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



donny's beloved FOX?  you mean they are turning on him too?  

no worries, froo froo,  you'll be finding it fact soon enough.


----------



## miketx (Oct 25, 2019)

playtime said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


When you're wrong again what lies will you spew then cockroach?


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2019)

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

Aww, poor baby, Now you can't even trust Fox News??


----------



## Joe Bruno (Oct 26, 2019)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



The Mueller Grand Jury already refused to indict Trump for anything. This is nothing but a fishing expedition. Wait till the voters figure out what the Dems are doing...............they won't get an office anywhere.


----------

